# [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2011)

*[Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Ein gutes Jahr ist es her, da haben wir euch in der PCGH (Ausgabe 11/2010) eine Übersicht von 14 gängigen CPU-Wasserkühlern präsentiert. Nun ist die Zeit schon lange reif für eine Marktübersicht hier im Forum, gibt es doch bereits viele Anlaufstellen für angewandtes Basiswissen, Beispielkonfigurationen oder individuelle Zusammenstellungen. Der Kernkomponente, dem Wasserkühler für die CPU, möchten wir uns in diesem Thread widmen und an dieser Stelle die Übersicht kontinuierlich mit neuen Produkten erweitern. 

Viel Spaß daher beim Stöbern und auf eine rege Diskussion über die jeweiligen Pro- und Contra-Punkte eines Kühlers. Neuerscheinungen dürft ihr uns gerne mitteilen und wer für sein System noch nicht den passenden Kühler gefunden hat, der findet hier eine erste Anlaufstelle - quasi einen Sammelthread rund um CPU-Wasserkühler.*
*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Einleitung
Verschiedene Techniken
Anschlussvielfalt
Die Testmethodik


Testsystem
Vergleichskandidat
Temperaturbestimmung

Messergebnisse
Testabelle/Wertung
Fazit


Die CPU-Kühler im Detail


Alphacool HF14 Livingstone
Alphacool HF14 Yellowstone
Alphacool HF38 Niagara
Anfi Tec Soleil
Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin
Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos High Flow
Dimastech Nethuns
D-Tek Fuzion V2
EK Supreme HF
EK Supreme LT
Phobya CPU Waterblock
Watercool Heatkiller 3.0
XSPC Rasa Black
Ybris Black Sun
Die Vorschaubilder können durch Anklicken in ihrer vollen Größe von 1.500 x 1.000 Pixeln angezeigt werden. Weiterhin ist zu beachten, dass die Anker-Links des Inhaltsverzeichnisses nur dann funktionieren, wenn im Benutzerprofil "30 Beiträge pro Seite anzeigen" eingestellt ist. Grund hierfür ist, dass diese Variante keine Seitensprünge zulässt. Danke für das Verständnis. 
*Einleitung*Wer mit der Leistung seiner bisherigen Luftkühlung nicht mehr zufrieden ist, sei es aus Gründen der Leistung oder Lautstärke, dem bleibt als bastelintensive Alternative der Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung. Dieser Thread widmet sich der Kernkomponente, dem CPU-Wasserkühler, und durchleuchtet ein breites Spektrum der am Markt befindlichen Produkte, welches im Laufe der Zeit permanten aktualisiert werden soll. Wer also die Qual der Wahl hat, sich nicht zwischen Design, Leistung und Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis entscheiden kann, dem bieten wir eine Richtschnur durch den recht übersichtlichen Nischenmarkt. Zu jedem getesteten Produkt gibt es einige hilfreiche Bilder, die neben dem mitgelieferten Zubehör auch das Innenleben und die Verarbeitung zeigen. Zusammen mit den vielen kompetenten Community-Mitgliedern sollte also niemand mehr ratlos dastehen.

Seht diesen Thread daher als Anlaufstelle, bzw. Sammelthread rund um CPU-Wasserkühler und helft mit, dass dieser Thread immer aktuell bleibt. Sobald ihr Neuerscheinungen am Markt erblickt, postet diese bitte, sodass wir uns zeitnah um ein Testexemplar kümmern können.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verschiedene Techniken*Vor einigen Jahren genügten noch simple Strukturen, meist einfache Durchlaufkühler, mit denen heute beispielsweise Chipsätze gekühlt werden, um die Abwärme der CPU an  den Kühlkreislauf zu übertragen. Mit der immens gesteigerten  Rechenleistung von Mehrkernprozessoren ging eine immer stärkere  Wärmeentwicklung einher, aus der sich zwei Techniken für einen  CPU-Wasserkühler herauskristalisiert haben. Hier handelt es sich um die Feinstruktur- und die Düsentechnik – oder idealerweise um die  Kombination aus beidem. Feinstrukturkühler zeichnen sich durch eine  Bodenplatte mit feinen länglichen Vertiefungen oder Pins aus, die dem  Kühlmedium durch eine Oberflächenvergrößerung und damit einer stark  vergrößerten überströmten Fläche, einen effektiven Wärmeübergang bietet.  Demgegenüber macht sich das Düsenprinzip die Art der Strömung des  Fluids zu Nutze. Mittels einer Querschnittsverengung wird das Wasser auf  eine höhere Geschwindigkeit beschleunigt und ermöglicht durch gezielten  Auftritt auf die Struktur und entstehende turbulente Strömungen einen  besseren Wärmeübergang als bei rein laminarer Fließrichtung des Mediums –  unter Berücksichtigung einer Grenzschichtdicke. Als Optimum verbinden  viele Hersteller mittlerweile beide Techniken bei ihren  CPU-Wasserkühlern und nähern sich damit thermisch einer technischen  Grenze, die durch den geringen Bauraum über dem Die des Hauptprozessors  begrenzt wird. 

Die beiden folgenden Bilder dienen beispielhaft den genannten Technikvarianten und können in CPU-Kühlern viele unterschiedliche Formen annehmen. So kann sich aber sicher jeder vorstellen, was mit der jeweiligen Bauart gemeint ist. Das links abgebildete Düsenprinzip ist eines von mehreren seiner Art, welches vom Hersteller Alphacool vor einigen Jahren patentiert wurde. Rechts hingegen gibt es die magische Zahl "1911". Genau so viele Pins befinden sich in einer Bodenplatte der Kryos-Serie von Aqua Computer. Die schiere Größe der Kontaktfläche spiegelt sich deutlich in der Leistung wider. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Anschlussvielfalt*Die unerlässlichen Anschlüsse  einer Wasserkühlung sind mittlerweile mehr als nur Verbinder, sie sind wahre Designelemente, in großer Vielfalt erhältlich und geben jedem Kreislauf eine andere Optik. Doch nicht immer ist die gewünschte Kombination aus Kühler und Fitting möglich. Gerade die beliebten  Schraubtüllen in der Dimension 16/10 mm kollidieren auf manchen CPU-Kühlern, wohingegen einfache Tüllen fast überall Platz finden.

Um unliebsamen Kompatibilitätsproblemen vorzubeugen, gibt die Wertungstabelle am Ende dieses Artikels mit dem Mittenabstand der beiden Anschlussgewinde einen Aufschluss darüber, welche Fitting-Größe auf welchem getesteten CPU-Kühler Platz findet. Diese Abstände solltet ihr für eine problemlose Montage des von euch gewünschten Schlauches einplanen:

•    Schlauchtülle 10 mm -> 18 mm
•    Schraubtülle 13/10 mm -> 20 mm
•    Schraubtülle 16/10 mm -> 22 mm
•    Schraubtülle 19/13 mm -> 24 mm

Altgediente Steckverbinder (Plug&Cool) und Schraubtüllen für 10 mm Außendurchmesser finden auf jedem Kühler Platz.

Auch hier verdeutlichen die beiden nächsten Bilder, welche Probleme beim gewünschten Anschluss lauern können. Am Beispiel des links abgebildeten Cuplex Kryos in der Variante "High Flow" zeigt sich schön, dass die Wünsche der Community nach ausreichend Platz durch den Hersteller Aqua Computer extrem schnell umgesetzt wurden. Jetzt ist der Kryos HF auch fit für 16/10er Anschlüsse - bietet aber nicht mehr Durchfluss, wie der Zusatz am Namen suggeriert. Der HF14 Yellowstone von Alphacool auf der rechten Seite hat damit so seine Probleme. Hier müssen normale Schlauchtüllen eingesetzt werden, da der Mittenabstand der Einschraubgewinde unzureichend ist. Alternativ kann man versuchen mit Bögen zu arbeiten, die einen geringeren Außendurchmesser aufweisen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
*Die Testmethodik**Testsystem*

Das Testsystem besteht für alle CPU-Wasserkühler und auch den Luftkühler (Vergleichskühler Noctua NH-D14) aus den gleichen Komponenten. Lediglich das Mainboard musste im Laufe der vielen Tests durch den Nachfolger ausgetauscht werden, da ein stabiler Betrieb nicht mehr gewährleistet werden konnte. Die dauerhafte Belastung scheint der Platine mehr als der eingesetzten CPU geschadet zu haben - aber mit Schwund muss man eben rechnen.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Vergleichskandidat*

Eine damalige Umfrage hat ergeben, dass sich die meisten Mitglieder unserer Community einen Vergleich mit einem hochwertigen Luftkühler wünschen, um abwägen zu können, ob sich ein Umstieg auf eine teurere Wasserkühlung oder eine der bereits vorgestellten Kompaktkühlungen lohnt. Wir haben daher entschieden, dass sich alle Kühllösungen gegen einen der besten Turmkühler, den Noctua NH-D14 mit einer Bestückung aus zwei Lüftern (120mm & 140mm) behaupten müssen. Einer der Gründe war, dass dieser Kühler mit vielen Probanden preislich (um 70 Euro) auf einer Ebene liegt.

*Temperaturbestimmung*

Bei der Bestimmung der Leistungsfähigkeit einzelner CPU-Kühler in diesen Tests ist der Delta-T-Wert zwischen CPU- und Wassertemperatur entscheidend. Er gibt an, wie gut der jeweilige Testkandidat die Wärme abzutransportieren vermag. Der hier ebenfalls angegebene Delta-T-Wert zur Umgebungsluft verdeutlicht zusätzlich die Effektivität des Gesamtsystems inkl. Radiator. Je kleiner diese Differenzen also ausfallen, desto effizienter arbeitet der jeweilige Kühler. Die Luft- und Wassertemperatur bestimmen wir mit einem K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft, die CPU-Temperatur wird mit Core Temp 0.99.5 ermittelt.

Die CPU wird solange mit Coredamage belastet, bis sich der Kühlkreislauf im Gleichgewicht befindet und somit ein stationärer Zustand erreicht wird - sich also bei allen Temperaturen über längere Zeit (~30 Minuten) keine Änderung mehr einstellt. Nun ermitteln wir per K102 Digitalthermometer von Voltcraft die Raum- und Wassertemperatur und lesen über Core Temp die CPU-Temperatur aus. Dieser Test wird je nach Konstanz der Messwerte mindestens zweimal durchgeführt. Anschließend werden die Tests mit um 90° gedrehten Kühlern noch einmal durchgeführt.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Messergebnisse*In diesem Kapitel findet ihr die empirisch ermittelten Ergebnisse in drei Kategorien aufgeteilt. Jeder CPU-Kühler wurde mehrfach aufgebaut und einem Stresstest unterzogen, jeweils in einer senkrechten, bzw. horizontalen Ausrichtung. Die Unterschiede sind je nach Konstruktion der Innenstruktur unverändert bis minimal anders. Grundsätzlich liegt die erbrachte Leistung aber auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, welche mit einem Luftkühler kaum möglich wäre. Die Ursache, warum der ein oder andere Kühler in einer bestimmten Aufspannung besser performt, ist der Die-Form des Bloomfield-Prozessors geschuldet. Diese ist nicht quadratisch, sondern länglich, und sorgt daher für unterschiedliche Ergebnisse. Für die Betrachtung der Deltatemperaturen sind die dunkelblauen Balken interessanter, obwohl hier noch nicht der vollständige Wärmeübergang bis an die Umgebungsluft zum Tragen kommt. Allerdings zeigt sich sehr gut, wie schnell ein Kühler die Wärme von der Entstehungsquelle abtransportieren kann.

In das Wertungsschema und damit in die Wertungsnote für die Kategorie "Leistung" gehen die Temperaturen zu 75% ein.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Der Durchfluss spielt erfahrungsgemäß eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, sofern nicht ein sehr großer Kühlkreislauf gebaut wird. PCGH-Tests haben mehrfach gezeigt, dass ein Durchfluss von 60 l/h bereits ausreichend ist. Darüber ist oft nicht mit besseren Temperaturen zu rechnen, weshalb der Anteil für die Wertungsnote der Kategorie "Leistung" auf ein Anteil von 25% gesetzt wird. Jeder Wakü-Nutzer muss daher den eigenen Kompromiss aus vielen Variablen finden, da neben der reinen Leistung auch das Design oft nicht auf der Strecke bleiben soll.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testtabelle / Wertung*Die folgende Testtabelle enthält viele Informationen rund um jeden Kühler, welche den Rahmen jedes Einzeltests gesprengt hätten. Aktuell hat die Tabelle eine Dateigröße von ~1,2 MB, man sollte also ein wenig Geduld beim Seitenaufbau mitbringen. Die Bewertung aller Produkte wird durch ein komplexes Punktesystem     ermittelt, welches hier nur ansatzweise zu sehen ist. Ein Großteil der     einzelnen Kriterien, z.B. die Findung der Einzelwertungen, bleibt im Verborgenen und ist nur für die interne Bestimmung gedacht. Aus den hier     sichtbaren Einzelnoten kann die abschließende Wertungsnote daher nicht direkt     abgeleitet werden. Preise und Bezugsquellen beziehen sich auf den jeweiligen Testzeitpunkt und können sich im Laufe der Zeit ändern. Der PCGH-Preisvergleich hilft euch aber weiter.
​*klick mich an*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*An dieser Stelle ein eindeutiges Fazit mit klarer Kaufentscheidung zu geben, wäre sicher vermessen. Dafür sind einerseits die erbrachten Leistungen der Testkandiaten auf einem zu gleichmäßigen Level angesiedelt, zum anderen spielen zu viele individuelle Bedürfnisse in die Kaufentscheidung hinein. Natürlich ist eine hohe Leistung in Punkto Temperatur und Durchfluss immer wünschenswert, aber gerade wenn man sich die vielen Tagebücher im Forum ansieht wird klar, dass die Optik meist den Ausschlag gibt. Nicht zu vergessen sei auch der Preis, was am Beispiel der Cuplex-Kryos- oder auch Watercool-Heatkiller-Serien deutlich wird. Die günstigeren Varianten aus POM stehen ihren teuren Verwandten aus Vollmetall aus Leistungssicht kaum nach, kosten aber teilweise nur die Hälfte und sehen nicht schlechter aus. Oft reicht alleine das günstigere Material und der einhergehende erleichterte Herstellungsaufwand aus, um den Endkundenpreis deutlich zu senken - Zubehör und Montagematerial bringen weiteres Sparpotenzial mit sich.

Jeder interessierte Wakü-Nutzer sollte diese Marktübersicht daher als Richtschnur für die eigene Entscheidung nehmen und eventuell den informativen Gedankenaustausch mit Gleichgesinnten suchen. Genügend Hilfe wird es hier immer geben, da bin ich mir sicher. In diesem Sinne danke ich für euer Interesse und freue mich auf eine künftige Erweiterung des Threads.​zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ein besonders herzlicher Dank geht direkt an Aquatuning und Caseking für die Unterstützung bei zahlreichen Samples, aber auch die Hersteller Aqua Computer, Alphacool und Anfi-tec sollen bei der direkten Bereitstellung eines Testsamples natürlich nicht leer ausgehen.​


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Alphacool HF14 Livingstone*Edles Schwergewicht aus Messing

Der erste im Bunde der Alphacool-Brüder ist der Livingstone, welcher an  einen alten Bekannten, den Nexxxos XP Bold erinnert. Die Befestigung  des Kühler erfolgt mittels Schrauben und Kunststoffmuttern und  sorgt für einen festen Sitz, auch nach mehrmaligem Lösen. Weite Teile  des Livingstone sind aus Messing gefertigt und die Düsenplatte, welche  wie alle anderen aus dem Hause Alphacool patentiert ist, ist direkt in  die Befestigungsplatte integriert. Die Durchflusswerte sortieren sich im  oberen Drittel des Testfeldes ein, die erreichbaren Temperaturen können  aber nicht auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Alle getesteten Alphacool  Produkte greifen im übrigen auf annähernd dieselbe Bodenplatte (die Breite der Schlitze variiert) zurück und  unterscheiden sich hauptsächlich im Material und der Ausarbeitung der  Düsenplatte. Unterschiede sind trotzdem deutlich sichtbar.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Alphacool HF14 Yellowstone*Spieglein Spieglein an der Wand…

Nummer zwei des Alphacool-Trios ist der Yellowstone, der uns in der  Vollkupfer-Version vorliegt. Das Oberteil ist spiegelpoliert, mit dem  Logo des Herstellers graviert und harmoniert hervorragend mit der  schwarzen Halterung. Ein kleiner Nachteil fällt schnell ins Auge, die  Kompatibilität zu Anschlüssen der Dimension 16/10 mm ist nicht gegeben.  Die Alphacool typische Befestigung mit Schrauben und Muttern erfordert  wie üblich den Ausbau des Mainboards, die hohen Kunststoffmuttern bieten  aber im Nachhinein viel Sicherheit und erleichtern die erneute Montage  nach einer Reinigung des Systems. Obgleich seines etwas in die Jahre  gekommenen Designs liegt der Kühler bei den Temperaturen und auch beim  Durchfluss immer noch am Ende des ersten Drittels. Als weitere Variante hat Alphacool später den "Spirit" getauften Kühler ins Rennen geschickt, der zusätzlich über eine markante Gravur auf der Zwischenplatte verfügt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Alphacool HF38 Niagara*Hingucker in goldenem Gewand

Einen optischen Leckerbissen bietet Alphacool mit dem HF38. Der schwarz-goldene Düsenkühler punktet mit einer Cool-Cover-Halterung, bei der der Kühler zwar mit Schrauben und Federn befestigt wird, diese aber unter goldenen Hülsen und Rändelmuttern im Verborgenen bleiben – eine dezente und edle Optik. Der Anpressdruck kann durch die Hülsen direkt begrenzt werden und ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Modellen des Herstellers etwas niedriger. Gemäß seiner Bauart als Highflow-Kühler mit den großen 3/8-Zoll-Anschlüssen, reiht sich dieser zwar beim Durchfluss weit vorne ein, bietet aber wenig Reserven für die Abwärme des Prozessors. Die Bodenplatte ist im Vergleich zu den anderen Alphacool-Kühlern mit relativ großzügigen Kanälen ausgestattet, ebenso ein Tribut an den hohen Durchfluss.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Anfi Tec Soleil*Individualist aus kleiner Manufaktur

Der kleine Hersteller aus Krefeld präsentiert mit dem Soleil einen optisch gelungenen Kühler mit filigran konstruierter Edelstahlhalterung. Das Oberteil aus POM weist einen Strichschliff auf und das Logo des Herstellers dekoriert den Platz zwischen den weit auseinander liegenden Anschlüssen. Pluspunkte sammelt der Soleil bei der Montage. Der Verbau der Abstandshalter am Mainboard erfordert zwar dessen Ausbau, ansonsten wird der Kühler aber direkt mit dem beigefügten Werkzeug festgeschraubt und die eigentliche Federung übernimmt der Halter selbst. Ein gleichmäßiger Anpressdruck ist so problemlos gewährleistet. Temperaturen und Durchfluss können insgesamt allerdings nicht ganz überzeugen. Die Kühlstruktur ist gemessen am CPU-Die des Xeon 3520 etwas zu klein und verschenkt so wertvolles Potenzial, welches durch das innovative Multi- Zu- und Ablaufsystem sicher möglich wäre.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin*Günstiger Spitzenkühler

Schon oft waren die günstigeren Modelle einer Serie kaum schlechter als ihre großen Brüder aus Vollmetall. Hier macht auch der Kryos Delrin keine Ausnahme und punktet dank der hervorragenden Technik im Inneren mit sehr guten Temperaturen zum günstigen Preis. Optisch wartet der Kühler in schwarzem POM mit eingelegter Edelstahlplatte und Halterungen auf, ist somit dezent und trotzdem edel anzusehen. Da ist auch das einfache Befestigungsmaterial und die fehlende Backplate zu verschmerzen, denn hier spart der Hersteller im Vergleich zum Spitzenmodell, dem Kryos HF oder XT.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (20. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos High Flow*Die Speerspitze in Sachen Leistung

Kürzlich erweiterte Aqua Computer die Cuplex-Reihe um mehrere Modelle des Kryos, von dem uns unter anderem das Spitzenmodell vorliegt. Der Kühler ist massiv aus Kupfer gefertigt und mit einem Gewicht von 448 Gramm rund fünf mal so schwer wie der leichteste Testkandidat. Die Kühlleistung des Kryos HF ist dank einer ausgefeilten Innenstruktur mit nicht weniger als 1911 Kupfer-Pins zur Oberflächenvergrößerung sehr gut und in diesem Test ungeschlagen. Das Kürzel HF täuscht allerdings nur High-Flow vor, denn der Kühler reiht sich im Durchfluss knapp am Ende des Feldes ein. Vielmehr ist der Hersteller hier auf Wünsche der Community eingegangen und hat ihn fit für 16/10er Anschlüsse gemacht. Ein Kritikpunkt ist die komplizierte Montage, aber insgesamt bietet der Kryos ein exzellentes Gesamtpaket in Sachen Optik und Leistung – der hohe Preis macht ihn aber vorwiegend für Enthusiasten interessant. ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Dimastech Nethuns*Einfacher Durchflusskühler  aus Italien

Der aus Italien stammende Nethuns bildet derzeit das Schlusslicht in  dieser Marktübersicht. Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Ybris-Kühler sind in allen  Belangen ersichtlich, die Qualität der Verarbeitung und auch die  erbrachte Leistung sind aber deutlich darunter angesiedelt. Zwar kann  der Kühler mit einem starken Durchfluss punkten, betrachtet man  allerdings das komplette Temperaturdelta, so muss sich der Nethuns sogar  dem Referenzluftkühler geschlagen geben. Preisbewusste Käufer sollten  besser auf den Kryos Delrin von Aqua Computer zurückgreifen, der im  Vergleich eine hervorragende Leistung zur Verfügung stellt und nur  wenige Euro mehr kostet.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*D-Tek Fuzion V2*Kompakter Kühlblock mit Problemen

Ein Vorbild in Sachen Montageaufwand ist der D-Tek Fuzion V2. Theoretisch kann der Kühler direkt mit einer der mitgelieferten Backplates auf dem Mainboard verschraubt werden. Das gegossene Oberteil aus schwarzem Kunststoff ist zwar schick, bietet aber keinen Platz für Schraubtüllen. Im Inneren dominiert eine ausgefeilte Kühlstruktur, die das Medium vom Zentrum zu den Ecken leitet und von dort in Richtung Auslass. Die eingelegte Dichtung ist doppelt dichtend und kein einfacher O-Ring - im Falle des Falles sollte ein Austausch gegen ein entsprechend dimensioniertes Standard-Derivat sicher keine Probleme bereiten. Die Temperaturen in normaler Ausrichtung sind noch akzeptabel, dreht man den Kühler jedoch um 90 Grad, so spült es den Kühler an das Ende des Testfeldes.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*EK Supreme HF*Umfangreich, edel und leistungsstark – einfach supreme

Durch ein Höchstmaß an Leistung, Kompatibilität und Verarbeitungsqualität landet der Supreme HF auf dem obersten Podestplatz und sichert sich aktuell den verdienten Testsieg. Der Kühler ist die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des bislang sehr restriktiven Supreme. Das mitgelieferte Zubehör ist sehr umfangreich und ermöglicht es, den Kühler samt Backplates auf allen aktuellen Sockeln zu betreiben. Zur Anpassung des Durchflusses legt EK vier weitere Düsenplatten bei, wobei eine davon blanko ist – somit selbst mit Bohrungen versehen werden kann. Die erreichbare Leistung ist sehr gut und bringt dem CPU-Kühler den Spitzenplatz in dieser Marktübersicht ein. Die Verarbeitung ist auf höchstem Niveau, die Bodenplatte des Kühler selbst mit einer hochglänzend vernickelten Oberfläche veredelt.​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*EK Supreme LT*Perfektion in Nickel und Plexiglas

Der kleine Bruder des Supreme HF rundet das Spektrum von EK mit einem preisgünstigen Modell ab. Das Testsample besitzt eine hochglänzend vernickelte Bodenplatte und ein Top aus erstklassig verarbeitetem Plexiglas, welches den Blick auf die feine Struktur frei gibt. Befestigt wird der Kühler klassisch mit Schrauben, Federn und Muttern – auf eine Backplate verzichtet der Hersteller. Als eines der wenigen Exemplare ist dieses nicht durchflussgebunden, sondern ist als reiner Durchlaufkühler konzipiert. Erreichte Temperaturen sind im Mittelfeld zu finden, der Durchfluss wird durch die feinen Bahnen der Bodenplatte stark eingebremst. Kleine Kreisläufe wird das nicht stören, restriktive oder große Kreisläufe könnten Probleme bereiten. Der Kühler bietet mittels zwei seitlicher Bohrungen die Möglichkeit LEDs zur Beleuchtung einzusetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Phobya CPU Waterblock*Filigran, kantig, markant - Phobya

Als Hausmarke des Wakü-Shops Aquatuning ist Phobya spätestens seit den Produktoffensiven im Radiator- und Lüfterbereich bekannt. Der CPU-Kühler hinterlässt im Gegensatz zu anderen Produkten der Marke aber einen zwiespältigen Eindruck. Halten sich die Temperaturen noch im Mittelfeld, so zeigt sich der Durchfluss eher gebremst. Grund hierfür ist die Innenstruktur, die extrem filigran gearbeitet ist und wenig Raum für das Kühlmedium bietet. Auch der weitere Blick auf den zerlegten Kühler kann nicht überzeugen. Die Bodenplatte ist mit einer Dicke von rund 1 mm sehr dünn und wer den Kühler einmal zerlegt, der wird seine wahre Freude an den vielen gleichzeitig zu platzierenden Einzelteilen und dem störrischen O-Ring in der wellenförmigen Nut haben. Mit rund 40 Euro gehört er zu den günstigsten Vertretern im Testfeld und die Optik ist mit dem kantigen Design eine gelungene Abwechslung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Watercool Heatkiller 3.0*Verfeinert und ewig jung

Ein Name, der Programm ist. Der Heatkiller ist wohl der erfolgreichste Wasserkühler der letzten Jahre und erreicht uns in der edelsten Variante – Nickel mit schwarz chromatierten Halterungen. Ambitionierte Käufer finden im Portfolio des Herstellers noch viele weitere Versionen, die sich in Farbe, Material und Preis unterscheiden. Die Verarbeitung des nur für den Sockel 1366 passenden Kühlers (andere Halterungen sind optional jederzeit erhältlich) ist sehr gut, besonders weiß auch das schraubenlose Design zu gefallen. Eine stabilisierende Backplate ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten, kann aber ebenfalls optional erworben werden. Dies ist durchaus zu empfehlen, denn der Anpressdruck des Heatkillers ist sehr hoch und kann das Mainboard verbiegen. Leistungstechnisch sortiert sich der Kühler im vorderen Drittel des Testfeldes ein, wo er seit Anbeginn seiner Ära zu Hause ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*XSPC Rasa Black*Solider Kühler im Mittelfeld

Schlicht schwarz präsentiert sich der Rasa Black von XSPC und fällt vor allem durch seine einfache Handhabung bei der Montage auf. Das Oberteil mit integrierter Verteilung ist aufwendig und sehr gut verarbeitet. Neben einer gut bebilderten Anleitung liegen dem Kühler Backplates für alle Intel-Sockel bei, die hinter das Mainboard geklebt werden können. Die Befestigungsschrauben mit innenliegenden Federn erlauben ein einfaches Ansetzen und variablen Anpressdruck. Solide ist die Leistung des einfachen Kühlblocks. Bei der Temperaturwertung sortiert er sich im oberen Mittelfeld, beim Durchfluss leider auf dem letzten Platz ein. Für den aufgerufenen Preis bietet XSPC insgesamt ein gutes Gesamtpaket, sofern man dem Intel-Sockel treu bleibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

*Ybris Black Sun*Optischer Leckerbissen mit Seriennummer

Die Haptik des Black Sun weiß auf den ersten Blick zu gefallen. Der Kühler präsentiert sich komplett hochglänzend verchromt mit einem dicken Rahmen aus poliertem Plexiglas. Als nettes Gimmick ist auf der Oberseite des Blocks neben dem Herstellerlogo auch noch eine Seriennummer per Lasergravur verewigt. Der auf allen Intel-Sockel beheimatete Black Sun erreicht trotz einfacher Innenstruktur eine sehr gute Leistung, lediglich die gerade ausreichende Auflagefläche des CPU-Dies könnte etwas größer dimensioniert sein. Mit 65 Euro gehört er zwar zu den teureren Vertretern seiner Zunft, ein derart edles italienisches Auftreten war aber noch nie ganz billig zu erwerben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weitere Bilder im 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Klutten (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler [BETA]*



Der Thread geht testweise Online, bekommt aber in den kommenden Tagen noch den letzten Feinschliff verpasst. Wer vorab schon etwas darin stöbern und sich mit konstruktivem Feedback beteiligen möchte, der ist herzlich eingeladen. 

...funktionieren alle Bilder, Anker, Tabellen?​
Ein Update mit mehreren Kühlern ist bereits in Planung.​


----------



## Koyote (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler [BETA]*

Hey Klutten,
schöne Zusammenstellung. Habe die Links mal größtenteils durch geklickt, bei mir funktionieren alle außer die mit dem bereits angesprochenen "Seitensprung-Szenario" - dies liegt aber wie von dir beschrieben an meinen Einstellungen. 
Stilistisch finde ich die Texte hier sehr ansprechend und Rechtschreibfehler habe ich beim Durchlesen bisher auch noch nicht aufgefunden.
Super Thread 

Gruß Tim


----------



## ConCAD (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler [BETA]*

Sehr schöner Test! 
Kommt mit dem Update auch der XSPC RayStorm? Der hat ja bereits in den ersten Reviews die es dazu gibt, äußerst gut abgeschnitten


----------



## winner961 (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Hey Klutten super review und Übersicht von dir 
bin beeindruckt wie gut und vor allem wie detailliert du das gemacht hast


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Klasse Übersicht, danke dass du damit die Welt der Wakükäufer ein großer Stück angenehmer machst


----------



## AeroX (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Hi Klutten, super test!
Sehr übersichtlich und schön bebildert.


----------



## Psykko0 (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Schönes Review, hatte bisher einen Heatkiller 3.0 und hab mir dann hiernach nen Kryos zugelegt


----------



## oanvoanc (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

danke für den test.
ist geplant, den Swiftech Apogee HD nachzutesten? der ist ja vor kurzem rausgekommen.
danke


----------



## Klutten (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



ConCAD schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test!
> Kommt mit dem Update auch der XSPC RayStorm? Der hat ja bereits in den ersten Reviews die es dazu gibt, äußerst gut abgeschnitten


 


oanvoanc schrieb:


> danke für den test.
> ist geplant, den Swiftech Apogee HD nachzutesten? der ist ja vor kurzem rausgekommen.
> danke


 
Danke allseits für die nette Zustimmung zum Thread.  

Die beiden genannten Kühler werde ich mal auf unsere Liste setzen. Thx.


----------



## xTc (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Epischer Thread. Da hast du echt 1A-Arbeit abgeliefert. 
Ich werd mit den ganzen Test nachher mal in Ruhe durchlesen.

Du zufällig nicht vor den Swiftech Apogee HD zu testen? Denn der würd mich stark interessieren. 


*Tante Edith sagt:* Nach dem Kühler wurde bereits gefragt.


----------



## oanvoanc (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



Klutten schrieb:


> Danke allseits für die nette Zustimmung zum Thread.
> 
> Die beiden genannten Kühler werde ich mal auf unsere Liste setzen. Thx.



super, danke!


----------



## Cleriker (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Wow, klasse Arbeit! 1A! Der Test ist wirklich super und weiss zu gefallen. Fühl dich mal auf die Schulter geklopft.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Wirklich gelungen die Übersicht 

Sag mal gibt es durch durch die Kühlermontage nicht immer ein paar Abweichungen? Bundy testet bspw. jeden Kühler drei mal, sprich er montiert jeden Kühler drei mal auf dem Board und beginnt nochmal mit dem Testablauf.


----------



## Klutten (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Hast du den kleinen Absatz "Temperaturbestimmung" überlesen, oder ist dieser nicht ganz verständlich geschrieben? Manchmal ist man da ja etwas betriebsblind beim Schreiben. 

Ein paar wenige Kühler wurden 2x in jeder Aufspannung (normal + 90° gedreht) getestet (2-3), da die Temperaturen bis auf 0,1 °C identisch waren. Alle anderen wurden jeweils 3x in jeder Aufspannung getestet, jedes Mal wieder gereinigt und mit neuer Wärmeleitpaste montiert (was für ein Verschleiß  ). Für jeden Kühler sind also insgesamt 6 Testläufe absolviert worden.

Somit scheint es, dass die reine Methodik nicht wirklich vom guten Andi abweicht - obwohl da eh jeder Test und Aufbau differiert.


----------



## hirschi-94 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



> Hast du den kleinen Absatz "Temperaturbestimmung" überlesen


Nicht ganz, eher den letzten Satz. Aber im Kommentar-Thread hast du es ja auch nochmal etwas deutlicher erklärt. 



> Manchmal ist man da ja etwas betriebsblind beim Schreiben.


Und nach x-Mal durchlesen sieht man eh keine Fehler mehr, zumindest ich 

Wirklich ein Mords Aufwand, da sind Radiatoren ja eher "schnell-gemacht" dagegen. Wie viel WLP ist denn insgesamt drauf gegangen?


----------



## Klutten (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Wenn ich mich recht dran erinnere, ist eine 30-Gramm-Spritze der guten PK1 bei der Aktion draufgegangen - zumindest annähernd, denn die Spritze ist so gut wie leer.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

So, ich hab mir nun alle für mich interessanten Kühler mal in Ruhe durchgelesen.
Ich kann mich allerdings nicht zwischen dem _EK Supreme HF_ und dem _Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin_ entscheiden. Leistungsmäßig sind beide Kühler ja auf einem Level. Aber gerade der vernickelte Boden ist für mich ein Argument. Hätte allerdings nicht gedacht, dass der Alphacool HF14 Yellowstone (mein aktueller Kühler) nocht so gut mithalten kann.

Naja, neuer Sockel, neuer Kühler.


----------



## <BaSh> (6. Januar 2012)

Ich finde den Dlerin vom P/L einfach besser und solange du kein Plexi nimmst brauchst du doch auch kein Nickel. Sieht man doch eh nicht


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



xTc schrieb:


> ... Ich kann mich allerdings nicht zwischen dem _EK Supreme HF_ und dem _Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin_ entscheiden. Leistungsmäßig sind beide Kühler ja auf einem Level. Aber gerade der vernickelte Boden ist für mich ein Argument.



Bei den Temperaturen liegen die Top-Kühler sehr dicht beieinander, aber gerade was den Durchfluss angeht, ist der EK Supreme HF eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Je nach Größe und Komplexität des Kreislaufes würde ich ihm durchaus den Vorzug gewähren.


----------



## Uter (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



xTc schrieb:


> Ich kann mich allerdings nicht zwischen dem _EK Supreme HF_ und dem _Aqua Computer Cuplex Kryos Delrin_ entscheiden.


 Wenn es ums Geld geht, dann kommt man m.M.n. kaum um den Kryos Delrin rum, die Bodenplatte sieht man eh nicht, also macht das Nickel den Kühler nur unnötig teuer. Der Durchflussgewinn ist auch ziemlich egal, schließlich braucht man nur in den Kühlern einen gewissen Durchfluss (v.a. im CPU-Kühler, Grakas können ja eh höhere Temps abhaben), wenn diese aber den Durchfluss bremsen und trotzdem besser Kühler als andere, dann hat man keinerlei Nachteile durch den verlorenen Durchfluss.

@ Klutten:
Vorweg: 
Sorry, falls ich es überlesen habe, aber wie, also mit welche Düsenplatte, hast du den Supreme HF getestet?
Wie sieht es mit den Erweiterungen genau aus? Schon was genaues geplant?


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Ich werd wohl den EK Supreme HF nehmen. Ich möchte keine kupferne Bodenplatte. Da ich den Kühler wohl öfter auf andere Plattformen packen werde, verranzt die Unterseite auf Dauer etwas. Sehe ich ja jetzt beim HF14 Yellowstone. Da ist das mit der vernickelten Bodenplatte wesentlich angenehmer und einfacher zu reinigen, wie ich finde.

Kannst du zufällig sagen, welches Jet Plate im Lieferumfang enthalten ist? Bei Aquatunging steht, man müsse weitere extra bestellen.


----------



## Klutten (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



Uter schrieb:


> Sorry, falls ich es überlesen habe, aber wie, also mit welche Düsenplatte, hast du den Supreme HF getestet?
> Wie sieht es mit den Erweiterungen genau aus? Schon was genaues geplant?



Die benutzte (und ab Werk verbaute Düsenplatte) ist auf dem Bild im Spoiler zu erkennen, wo der Kühler demontiert ist. Ein Update ist in Planung, aber Hersteller sind teilweise sehr langsam, weshalb wohl wieder 2-3 Monate vergehen, eh genügend Kühler für einen Test da sind. 



xTc schrieb:


> Kannst du zufällig sagen, welches Jet Plate im Lieferumfang enthalten ist? Bei Aquatunging steht, man müsse weitere extra bestellen.



Siehe oben. Im Lieferumfang waren die abgebildeten Düsenplatten. Sicher werden diese auch weiterhin erhalten sein, es gibt aber eine aktualisierte Platte von EK, die man kürzlich zusätzlich ordern konnte - in einer gewissen Stückzahl sogar kostenlos.

EDIT:
Ich sehe gerade, dass die 4 Jet-Plates jetzt extra erworben werden müssen. Schade, aber Unterschiede sind nicht wirklich erwähnenswert, wie mal ein Test im Luxx ergeben hat. Die Anschaffung sollte man sich daher überlegen.


----------



## xTc (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Okay, da werde ich wohl auf zusätzliche Jet-Plates verzichten und die nehmen, die dabei ist. 
Wenn die Bitspower-Anschlüsse jetzt nicht so teuer wären.


----------



## Hafi (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Danke für die Übersicht.
Ich bin am überlegen mir eine Wasserkühlung zuzulegen. Mir würde der Koolance CPU-370 gut gefallen. Würde mich freuen wenn du den auch mal testen könntest.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Nette Übersicht 

*Eine Anmerkung:*
Finde es toll wenn du es vielleicht nicht nur anhand der Bilder anmerken lassen könntest, dass der Cuplex Kryos Delrin, nicht wie der Cuplex Kryos HF keine Anpassung an 16/10 erfahren hat, denn wenn sich sogar *ruyven_macaran* als Alteingesessener nicht sicher ist ob die überarbeitet wurden, und Aquatuning eine Auflistung hat die dagegen spricht, finde ich das für einen so oft empfohlenen Kühler durchaus erwähnenswert, das 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse in gerader Form nicht passen 

*Eine Frage:*
Der Heatkiller ist schon überall baugleich und mit 22,5mm passt auch jeder 16/10 Anschluss, oder? Ich will einfach auf Nr. sicher gehen, und wenn es geht Tüllen vermeiden


----------



## KingPiranhas (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> *Eine Frage:*
> Der Heatkiller ist schon überall baugleich und mit 22,5mm passt auch jeder 16/10 Anschluss, oder? Ich will einfach auf Nr. sicher gehen, und wenn es geht Tüllen vermeiden


Nein, der Abstand beträgt nur 22mm. Nur ganz wenige gerade 16/10er Anschlüsse passen auf den HK 3.0. Wenn dann nur mit einem Winkel.


----------



## Klutten (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

@ Amlug_celebren

Leider ist es mir zeitlich nicht vergönnt, etwaige Änderungen der Hersteller zu verfolgen und ggf. einzupflegen. Um eine Hilfestellung zu geben habe ich ja beispielhaft die Außendurchmesser verschiedener Anschlussformen angegeben und in der großen Übersichtstabelle den Mittenabstand von Einlass- und Auslassbohrung. Damit - und einem geeigneten Messwerkzeug - sollte es zu Hause eigentlich jedem möglich sein, die passende Kombination zu finden. 

Wie KingPiranhas bereits angemerkt hat, sind nicht mal alle 16/10er Schraubtüllen gleich. Alleine dadurch und die große Auswahl an Anschlüssen kann man leider nicht jede Frage im Vorfeld klären.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> *Eine Anmerkung:*
> Finde es toll wenn du es vielleicht nicht nur anhand der Bilder anmerken lassen könntest, dass der Cuplex Kryos Delrin, nicht wie der Cuplex Kryos HF keine Anpassung an 16/10 erfahren hat, denn wenn sich sogar *ruyven_macaran* als Alteingesessener nicht sicher ist ob die überarbeitet wurden, und Aquatuning eine Auflistung hat die dagegen spricht, finde ich das für einen so oft empfohlenen Kühler durchaus erwähnenswert, das 16/10 Schraubanschlüsse in gerader Form nicht passen



Danke der Ehre, aber es gilt nicht "und". Aquacomputer zu Folge betragen die Abstände einheitlich 23,75 mm, aber eben die Angaben  von Aquatuning führen zu Zweifeln und lassen die Vermutung zu, das weiterhin alte Exemplare mit geringerem Abstand in nenneswerter Zahl ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## StefanStg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Erstmal großes Lob für den super Test.
Ich hätte eine frage bezüglich dem EK Supreme HF: In deiner Testtabelle steht Fließrichtung Vorgegeben Ja. Wenn ich mir die Bilder von dem Kühler anschaue kann ich nirgends ein ,,in,, auf den Deckel lesen. Hat das dann eine andere Bedeutung.
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

In der Anleitung steht welche der beiden Anschlüsse der Einlass ist.


----------



## Klutten (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Das Prinzip dieses Kühlers (und auch vieler anderer, z.B. Heatkiller oder Cuplex Kryos) sieht es vor, dass das Wasser zentral über der CPU, bzw. dem IHS einströmt und dann mit Hilfe einer Düsenplatte und feinen Struktur seitlich abgeführt wird. Grundsätzlich wird man einen Kühler auch in der entgegengesetzten Richtung als in der Vorgesehenen beitreiben können, aber Durchfluss- und Temperaturwerte sind dann mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nahe dem Kollaps. Auf dem Bild kannst du die vorgesehene Fließrichtung auch noch einmal deutlich erkennen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## StefanStg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Danke für due schnelle und ausführliche Antword. Das ist gut wenn es in der Beschreibung steht dann mache ich nichts verkehrt


----------



## KingPiranhas (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Aber nur wen man die Anleitung auch wirklich liest und versteht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Zumindest bei Heatkillern (aber sicherlich bei allen anderen auch) ist "Kollaps" definitiv das falsche Wort. Wir hatten hier schon Leute mit vertauschten Anschlüssen, die hatten iirc 5-6 K schlechtere Temperaturen. Das ist arg viel für etwas, das gar nicht sein muss, aber ganz sicher keine Katastrophe aus Sicht der Hardware. Und die Unterschiede beim Durchflusswiderstand sollten noch wesentlich geringer sein.


----------



## motek-18 (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

wie ist es mit der Fließ Geschwindigkeit:schneller desto kühler oder langsamer desto kühler oder egal


----------



## ConCAD (7. August 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Bei einem Durchfluss oberhalb von ca. 60l/h hat man nur noch eine marginale bis gar keine Leistungssteigerung.


----------



## motek-18 (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

was ist denn mit druck(bar)nicht jede pumpe übt den gleichen druck aus.wirkt sich eigentlich der druck der pumpe auf die temps aus


----------



## Uter (8. August 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Für die grundsätzlich Fragen solltest du den Guide lesen und dann entweder (bei kleinen Fragen) im Quatschthread nachfragen oder bei Bedarf einen Kaufberatungsthread eröffnen.

Hier ist es


----------



## StefanStg (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Hey,
ich möchte mir gerne den EK Supreme HF kaufen nur finde ich ihn nirgentswo mehr. Wird er nicht mehr hergestellt.
Ist das hier  das Nachfolgemodel.


----------



## Klutten (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Ja, und das steht doch auch schon in der Beschreibung. 



> Der EK-Supremacy ist der Nachfolger des legendären EK-Supreme HF der im Jahr 2010 ins Leben gerufen wurde.



Derzeit sitze ich gerade an einem Update der Übersicht und da wird auch dieser Kühler dabei sein.


----------



## StefanStg (4. November 2012)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

O das habe ich wohl überlesen. Aber danke das du mir so schnell geantwortet hast


----------



## al_bundy (25. August 2014)

*AW: [Marktübersicht] CPU-Wasserkühler*

Kommt der Test von der Printed demnächstz hier auch rein?


----------

